# My bunch of tortoises



## nickpanzee (Nov 7, 2009)

I have been on here a while and I have not properly introduced my tortoises. So here they are!  

Lady Torch (she goes by LT) an Antakyan/ Jordanian Greek tortoise






Pete Moss the red foot (I am not sure if he's a cherry head/northern cross or not, has a marbled plastron)





Vorax (front) and Atlas (back), leopards 




"Hey, man, we was sleepin!"

Axis, leopard





Copper Moss, red foot





Lux Moss, red foot





Einstein (front) and Saratoga Moss, red foots





Leopold and Carson, Jordanian Greeks





And my newest addition who has yet to be named..... the tiny pancake tortoise!






I just love tortoises!

New pancake tortoise!








It's funny how squishy the pancake's plastron feels compared to other torts

Pete Moss' marbled plastron


----------



## Isa (Nov 8, 2009)

That is a nice and a huge reptile family that you have  They are beautiful, thanks for introduce them to us


----------



## jdawn (Nov 8, 2009)

Quite the beautiful bunch~ it's a pleasure to see all these guys!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for sharing your pictures with us. I had no idea you kept so many different types of tortoise. I had to laugh out loud when I read the name "Pete Moss." Very clever!

Yvonne


----------



## Candy (Nov 8, 2009)

You have a great family of tortoise there. I love your little Pancake he/she is so cute. I love how the Redfoots gather in a corner when they're in pairs. Thanks for the pictures I can't believe how many tortoises some people have.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 8, 2009)

Sweet photos! Such clever names. You have quite the variety of tortoises in your family. They all look happy and well cared for.


----------



## terryo (Nov 8, 2009)

They are all beautiful torts. I love that lil' pancake.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow that's a huge group! So cute too.


----------



## nickpanzee (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks guys!
I think some day I'll trade in all of my goats (16 currently) for tortoises. Tortoises are much less annoying (torts are not annoying at all) and destructive  and they don't poop all over my porch! I'm just saying that about goats right now because I hear my 2 boys annoying the girls on the porch - very loudly. 

I have the new pancake tortoise set up in his/her new enclosure. I just got that one yesterday from Glades Herp at the expo in San Antonio. I think I'll try and stick with the species I have for a while. We'll see how that works out. 

As for their names, I am a bit of a nerd  Sometimes I take a while to name an animal, but when I find the right one it sticks. I am rather proud of Pete Moss. I actually could not think of a name for a long time. I think I started calling him that as a joke, but it stuck.


----------



## Madortoise (Nov 12, 2009)

Pete Moss is a great name, indeed. They are all so lovely, Nick. I love how lady torch looks at you; she's a ham!
Do goats bug your torts like dogs would? Don't goats eat anything and everything??


----------



## nickpanzee (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Mado 

I don't know if the goats would bug the torts. I have all of my torts inside for now. I only take them outside on supervised excursions. I also have cats and they are very interested in the torts. I make sure they do not get close. 

Goats don't really eat anything and everything, but they will taste everything; probably to test if it's edible. I have noticed that they are picky sometimes. Most of them won't eat lettuce if I give it to them. My oldest buck will eat anything that I give him though, including apples. At least he is eager to try everything, he may not eat it. They do tend to eat everything that I don't want them to, especially trees. If they don't eat the trees, they butt them and rub their horns on them which sometimes strips the bark off. Sometimes they eat all of the bark. When I had plants in my barn (to keep them out of the cold and out of goat's reach) and I would be in there working on something, sometimes a naughty goat or few would sneak in and eat my plants as fast as possible. They know they're not supposed to be in there.  One of my goats, occasionally runs into the house and hides under the table so I can't get her. I just have to yell at her "Isabella, GET OUT!!!" and she usually goes to the door.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 13, 2009)

nickpanzee said:


> Thanks guys!
> I think some day I'll trade in all of my goats (16 currently) for tortoises. Tortoises are much less annoying (torts are not annoying at all) and destructive  and they don't poop all over my porch! I'm just saying that about goats right now because I hear my 2 boys annoying the girls on the porch - very loudly.
> 
> I have the new pancake tortoise set up in his/her new enclosure. I just got that one yesterday from Glades Herp at the expo in San Antonio. I think I'll try and stick with the species I have for a while. We'll see how that works out.
> ...



As for being destructive and pooping on the porch...In that respect don't get a Sulcata. Bob climbs up 7 stairs to my deck, rearranges the furniture, and poops... he's around 80 pounds now...so in his case poopin is poopin...he wants in the back door to get at me and the food...


----------



## nickpanzee (Nov 13, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> As for being destructive and pooping on the porch...In that respect don't get a Sulcata. Bob climbs up 7 stairs to my deck, rearranges the furniture, and poops... he's around 80 pounds now...so in his case poopin is poopin...he wants in the back door to get at me and the food...



HA!!!! Thanks for the advice!

I don't intend to get a sulcata  and I also don't intend to let a large tortoise (or any tortoise) hang out on the porch. Getting the ball of goats out from in front of the door in the morning to go to work is hard enough


----------



## dmmj (Nov 14, 2009)

Your goats? are they pets? or food and milk and fur? just wondering myself.


----------



## nickpanzee (Nov 14, 2009)

They're pets with a job (since I ran over a big rock on accident with the riding mower and busted one of the blades off). Some day I intend to milk some of them. I just haven't yet. They're Pygmy and Nigerian dwarf and crosses of the two.

Nick


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 16, 2009)

Had quite a chuckle over Pete Moss.  I love that name! Nice group you have there.


----------



## spikethebest (Nov 16, 2009)

love the pics!!!! thank you!!


----------



## nickpanzee (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks Jaqui and Spike! 

I do love those tortoises! 

Nick


----------

